# hi new to the forum need help with first compressor



## kieran (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi dudes i got given a compressor yesterday.. its nlooks about 30 litre and its called ROMAC.and goes up to 120 ft lbs... i cant seem to find any info on it and was just woundering will it be power full enough to run an air ratchet etc... as it looks very old to. cant seem to find one for sale on line! 

have i got the only 1 lol?

Thanks for the help


----------



## pythons37 (Jan 17, 2013)

romac industrial hydrovane/screw air compressor | eBay

Lots of them in The United Kingdom.


----------

